# Long LH surge mean twins?



## mommyof2peas

Hey all! I'm on month 4 of ttc after loss. I took 100mg of clomid. I didn't ovulate until CD 21. This is super late for me, I normally ovulate 16-18. I got my first positive cd 21 and now at cd23 I have a even darker OPK. So it's been 3 full days of positive opks. Just wondering if any of you noticed a super long LH surge. maybe released 2 eggs? 

Just looking ahead and trying to stay positive in the tww :) TYIA


----------



## xxshellsxx

The month i conceived was the only month i ever had more than one blazing opk - 3 day to be exact and i usually had a really short 12 hour surge! Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thanks! I'm a bit hopeful. Here is a pic of the opks. Top two are dc 21, next two are cd22, and last one is this morning. Also ff has me ovulating cd 21
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-28 13.19.23.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## LucyLake

I miscarried on 2/28/13. Huge hugs <3 

I had a bunch of clearblue smiley opk's in my twin cycle, BUT my twins are identical. Having an LH surge on day 10 (peak smiley) and o'ing around day 14-15 (another peak smiley) was my norm though...all the best for twins <3

My chart is below-


----------



## HappiestMom

I didn't OPK on my twins cycle lol but Fingers crossed for u!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thank you ladies for the responses! Here is this mornings OPK. Still positive...
 



Attached Files:







opk7.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------

